# Leopard Gecko Behaviour - Wagging Tail/ Standing High etc



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi All,

Was just wondering about leopard gecko behaviour, all the pets I keep I have read up on the behaviour of them and I cant find anything on Leo's so was hoping someone knew of somewhere that could tail,

I find it interesting really because just now my leo wagged her tail when she was standing on my arm, from what I read wagging the tail is normally when they are scared but she didnt seem scared and had nothing to fear so was wondering if this could have been something else?

Thanks


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont keep them so probably wrong but I saw on 'Life in Cold Blood' that when they were getting ready to mate they would wag their tails?


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

ewww so she wanted to get intimate with my arm......yuk! lol


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If it was a slow, high wag then she was feeling threatened or possibly agressive. This is done to make a predator attracted to the tail rather than the rest of the Leo. The predator then "goes" for the tail which can be dropped allowing the Leo to escape. 
If it was a rapid rattle of the tail then it is excitement - either sexual or food related.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

It was a very slow low wag, I thought she migth feel threatened and she was walking rather slow....I do have a new cockatiel in the room but he is asleep now and he wasnt in site but maybe due to her knowing he is there she was a bit nervous, hopefully she will not feel threatened with him in the room or i shall have to move her


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok but I wouldn't worry overly about it. The fact is that Leos have very few defences other than this tail wag. They are not big, they are not strong, they are not pack animals, they are not venomous, they are not poisonous. So it is instinct to react to almost anything like this.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jools said:


> Ok but I wouldn't worry overly about it. The fact is that Leos have very few defences other than this tail wag. They are not big, they are not strong, they are not pack animals, they are not venomous, they are not poisonous. So it is instinct to react to almost anything like this.


:gasp: not strong


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Breadrun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was just wondering about leopard gecko behaviour, all the pets I keep I have read up on the behaviour of them and I cant find anything on Leo's so was hoping someone knew of somewhere that could tail,
> 
> ...



Sounds like she was not a happy bunny about something! 

One of my males does this a lot - basically he is just a moody so and so and doesn't like anyone trying to do things on their terms, he prefers his !
He even sometimes does it while I'm feeding him - and he's eating.
I've only seen the others do it when they feel genuinely threatened or nervous though..


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

sam12345 said:


> :gasp: not strong


Well - compared to a rhino that is :whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jools said:


> Well - compared to a rhino that is :whistling2:


Fair point :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

